

Microsoft's Halloween documents (1998) - staunch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_documents#Documents_I_and_II

======
thomasfl
It will take Satya Nadella many years still to convince the public that
Microsoft really has changed. From the beginning to the end of the 1990s
Microsoft changed from being to seen as the developers best friends to their
worst enemies by extending every standard they could to lock users in.

